# PubMed- Blastocystis hominis and Dientamoeba fragilis in patients fulfilling irritable bowel syndrome criteria.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Blastocystis hominis and Dientamoeba fragilis in patients fulfilling irritable bowel syndrome criteria.*

Parasitol Res. 2010 Jun 8;

Authors: Yakoob J, Jafri W, Beg MA, Abbas Z, Naz S, Islam M, Khan R

Studies have suggested a possible role for Blastocystis hominis and Dientamoeba fragilis in the etiology of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). We studied the prevalence of B. hominis and D. fragilis in patients with IBS-diarrhea (IBS-D). Three hundred and thirty patients were enrolled, 171 (52%) with IBS-D and 159 (48%) were controls, respectively. Stool microscopy, culture, and polymerase chain reaction (PCR) for B. hominis and D. fragilis were done. B. hominis was positive by stool microscopy in 49% (83/171) of IBS compared to 24% (27/159) in control (p < 0.001). B. hominis culture was positive in 53% (90/171) in IBS compared to 16% (25/159) in control (p < 0.001). B. hominis PCR was positive in 44% (75/171) in IBS compared to 21% (33/159) in control (p < 0.001). D. fragilis microscopy was positive in 3.5% (6/171) in IBS-D compared to 0.6% (1/159) in control (p = 0.123). D. fragilis culture was positive in 4% (7/171) in IBS compared to 1.3% (2/159) in control (p = 0.176). D. fragilis PCR was positive in 4% (6/171) in IBS-D compared to 0% (0/159) in control (p = 0.030). B. hominis is common, while D. fragilis was less prevalent in our patients with IBS-D. B. hominis and D. fragilis culture had a better yield compared to stool microscopy and PCR.

PMID: 20532564 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

